# JButton in JTable



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit der IDE NetBeans und möchte genau wie in NETBEANS (wird wahrscheinlich auch in Eclipse so sein) im GUI-Builder einen JButton am Rand der 2. Spalte haben, auf den man klickt und dann sich eben ein Fenster aufmacht un d man dann verschiedene Einstellungen machen kann,

Kann mir da jemand sagen, wie ich den Jbutton in die JTable bekomme?

*verschoben by Wildcard*


----------



## Soqinho (10. Mrz 2008)

Hey hey,

du musst der Tabelle einen eigenen Renderer zuweisen!

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/javainsel_15_018.htm

Unter 15.18.4 findest du dazu einige Informationen!

Many Blessings
Soqinho


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

ok, danke,

ich hab momentan folgendes:


```
TableColumn col = propTable.getColumnModel().getColumn(2);
col.setCellRenderer(new CreatePropertiesTableCellRenderer());


import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableCellRenderer;


public class CreatePropertiesTableCellRenderer extends DefaultTableCellRenderer {
      
    public CreatePropertiesTableCellRenderer() {
    }
    
  @Override public void setValue( Object value ) 
    {    
    this.setBackground(Color.BLUE);      // hier möchte ich einfach einen JButton hingeben anstatt den Hintergrund blau zu machen 
    } 
}
```


Ist das möglich wo der Kommentar ist, einen JButton hinzumachen anstatt den Hintergrund blau zu machen?


----------

